# Suggestion for a new forum



## JonathanIT (May 12, 2009)

I would like to suggest a new sub-forum under "Buying, Selling, Renting" forum in the "Timesharing" forum (right next to the "Bargain Deals").

Title: *Is This A Scam?*

There are SO many threads started in the BSR forum with this title! And they all ask the same question. Just insert "Timeshare Sales Company X."  

Can't we have a place to put them all?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 12, 2009)

It wouldnt get anywhere near enough posts on a regular basis to warrant its own forum unfortunately.

There is however an advice article about timeshare scams we can update on a more regular basis...let me think on it.


----------



## ecwinch (May 13, 2009)

Humbly disagree.

Might get too many posts.


----------



## Nancy (May 13, 2009)

*Scam Forum*

I think a scam forum or subforum would be great.  Then we could move all of that out of the regular forums.

Nancy


----------



## Don (May 13, 2009)

Why not just put a sticky at the top titled: "If they want up front money, it's probably a scam!"  Then a list could be placed in the conversation box of all the companies that ask for up front money, but don't produce.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 15, 2009)

The problem is that almost all those posts  like "is company xxx legit?"  are by a newbies and they are most likely to post in the board about buying & selling.


----------



## JonathanIT (May 15, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> The problem is that almost all those posts  like "is company xxx legit?"  are by a newbies and they are most likely to post in the board about buying & selling.


That's why I suggested putting it right above that forum, right under "Bargain Deals".  If there was a whole forum titled *Is This A Scam?* right in front of their noses, I think it would attract their attention!


----------



## swift (May 17, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> The problem is that almost all those posts  like "is company xxx legit?"  are by a newbies and they are most likely to post in the board about buying & selling.



And the standard answer would be "Stick around and read awhile before you buy." Pointing them to the Newbie and Buying & Selling Board with links all read stuck giving them the info they need.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 19, 2009)

I think I have a fantastic idea to solve this issue  (of course fantastic is a relative term).

More on this later when I get some more time!


----------



## JonathanIT (May 19, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> I think I have a fantastic idea to solve this issue  (of course fantastic is a relative term).
> 
> More on this later when I get some more time!


YaY!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 20, 2009)

Ok heres my idea.

Ill start a new trial forum (similar to the bargain deals) that will serve as a repository for timeshare companies threads.

Each company will have its own thread, and within that thread will exist links to stories (both on the forums and off as applicable) and a grade given by TUG based solely on these linked threads/news articles/whatever.

These individual sections will serve ONLY as a reference, and will not allow participation by members, however the links to the links contained within will of course all be valid and active threads for anyone to participate in or comment on.

I want this to be as fair and impartial as possible, to avoid anyone thinking we are "picking" on them or vice versa playing favorites.

I will create a sticky thread that can be posted in for members to submit company names to be added to the list as this will be a monumental undertaking to organize all this data as a new reference.

I will also need ideas for what to call the new forum.

I was tinkering with TUGBBB...since itll have a grade etc...but im open to ideas that may be more descriptive!

thoughts?


----------

